# Kitchen Gear



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

After visiting my first pro kitchen, I came back with one though in my mind - I need more stuff! The vacuum chamber was awesome, the meat grinder was stupidly efficient, and the sous-vide circulator is on my radar now, having tried some food made with it. 

So, what are good choices for an aspiring-to-be-sophisticated home cook from mid to mid/high priced?

vacuum chamber
meat grinder
sous-vide circulator


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Marko: For a home meat grinder, would get the Kitchenaid mixer and add the meat grinder attachment. For the sous vide, look at the Sansaire device which is about to come out. For a vacuum sealer, a middle to higher end FoodSaver machine could do, but obviously a VacMaster chamber sealer would be better but much costlier.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

Is this sous-vide worth attention?
http://anovaculinary.com/


----------



## Nmko (Nov 4, 2013)

Pasta machine and motor attachment... They can be cheap and nasty but I've owned a midrange one for almost 10 years without problems. That motor is bulletproof, The first cheap one i bought had the motor die on me 2 sessions in...

and if you want to be really creative, get a whipped cream gun and heaps of cream bulbs for Ferran Adria / el bulli inspired foams.

And if you grow produce and or always have fruit and veg turn on you, buy a decent dehydrator... amazing for apple chips and dried mango/banana/pineapple... just about anything. I used to dehydrate vegetables and make antipasto for tapanades/spreads/dips....

Lots of potential!!!


----------



## ms4awd (Nov 4, 2013)

Vita Prep and Excalibur dehydrators come in very handy to do all sorts of things and the price points are not as high as some of the more expensive but fun kitchen toys available right now. 

Circulators have really gone down in price for strictly sous vide temp capable units, the older 7306 from Polyscience could go to 302 fahrenheit for use directly with fat as the circulating medium, great for certain tasks but may not be worth the extra cost for home use.

If your budget allows definitely make sure to get a chamber vacuum machine( preferably oil type) they are much better at completely removing air from packages for sous vide, regular foodsavers ussually leave some air in the packs and it prevents even heat circulation around the product being cooked sous vide because of the air pockets that form around the item being cooked and the bags wont submerge completely( they will float once the residual air heats up)

Another cheap but also great kitchen toy/tool is a bamix hand blender possibly the best small hand mixer out there.

Also consider a konro from Korin. Its not all fancy and high tech but if used with sumi or bincho charcoal it will give a great sear(bincho burns very hot) to your just sous vide protein and also give you a great depth of flavor from the wonderful smoky flavor the charcoal imparts. They have the smaller rectangular one that are perfect for home use. Only take 1 or 2 pcs of bincho to finish a meal for two on it. The other great thing about using this konro and bincho is that bincho is naturally smokeless, only smoke will be the meat dripping hitting the embers and once your done cooking just submerge the bincho in water, take it out and just let it dry overnight and it will be ready to go again the next day.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

I guess, it's always like this, looking for one-two things, and end up with several. 

Thanks for suggestions (and keep them coming). Great stuff.

What budged should I realistically consider to get a good quality sous-vide and vaccuming chamber? I tend to buy good quality stuff counting on a long life of a tool.

I am going to be working long hours, and sous-vide could be very useful. Capacity for 3-6 people. Commercial quality would be great, but I won't be able to justify the cost - too many priorities at the moment.

M


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 4, 2013)

You could one stop shop with http://cuisinetechnology.com/ for all your sous vide needs. And they are a trusted and proven brand. Meat grinder, I agree with the kitchen aid set up, but Cabella's also some some pretty great grinders.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 4, 2013)

+1 on the dehydrator. You can dry sauces, crumble into granules, and vacuum pack. Also very useful for making camping meals, or even just easy lunches to keep at work. You can cook a one pot meal, dehydrate the whole thing, crumble, and store it for quite a while in the freezer or vacuum packed. As long as the pieces are relatively small, and there isn't too much oil or fat, it works great. Perfect for casseroles, stews, soups, chili, pasta or rice dishes. Just add boiling water to rehydrate. Easy. Beats eating freeze dried meals from the local outdoor store. And the jerky! Did I mention that you can make the best beef jerky you've ever tasted? or dried fish, or fruit roll-ups. 

Nothing better than sitting on the summit of a mountain eating a bowl of hot biryani and a thermos of coconut milk chai. One time I was camping in Denali national park, I rehydrated some gorgonzola sweet-potato casserole. No problems with bears, but I did have to chase off some other campers who had their eye on my supper.

lots of tasty recipes in this book (although the author is vegetarian, so the recipes are as well): http://www.amazon.com/Backpack-Gourmet-Dehydrate-Healthy-Eating/dp/0811726347


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 4, 2013)

Kitchen aid for meat grinder , I recommend keeping all the metal parts in the freezer or fridge in a ziploc bag to keep it cold.
This guy for your sous vide http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0082DNGN0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 4, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Is this sous-vide worth attention?
> http://anovaculinary.com/



I love sous vide. One thing people forget is you also need a vacum sealer. Good ones can be pretty pricey. Also make sure you get 3mm bags. No thinner.


----------



## zoze (Nov 4, 2013)

Sansair immersion circulator will be released on 18th November and looks quite promising while keeping your budget low:
http://sansaire.com/


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking at VacMaster sealers. Seems like mid prices models would work well for me. Any cons on these?

Is there a good sous-vide on the budged of $400?


----------



## chefbrianrussell (Nov 4, 2013)

I also use the Polyscience 7306 AC sous vide. It's a durable unit for the price.
You will need a vita mix blender as well.
Good luck!


----------



## 77kath (Nov 4, 2013)

What about the SousVide water oven? SLT carries them. Anyone know how well they work?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah, I saw a Vita Mix in action, tried intentionally not to think about it.Thanks for bring in it up.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

What model VitaMix is good for an aspiring home cook now that it's up in the open?

I guess I will have to work a bit harder to finance these things. Having seen them in action, and tasted food they were used to make, makes all the difference. In this I am like most of you guys, except I now crave gadgets, not knives.


----------



## chefbrianrussell (Nov 4, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> What model VitaMix is good for an aspiring home cook?



Personally I use the 5200 at home and work. It's a beast! I also reccomend getting an immersion blender.


----------



## bkultra (Nov 4, 2013)

77kath said:


> What about the SousVide water oven? SLT carries them. Anyone know how well they work?



I own both the SousVide supreme and a ployscience... The SousVide oven holds temp of +/- .5 degree (pretty good), the down side is that even the larger unit (which I own) does not hold much. It should also be noted that the water does not circulate. I prefer the ployscience, but I do use the SVS more due to convenience.



Marko Tsourkan said:


> What model VitaMix is good for an aspiring home cook now that it's up in the open?



The 5200 is probably the most popular, but is the older/taller design. It might not fit under your cabinets, so if counter space matters you might be better off with the newer models (pro 300). I own a pro 750, but I only have this one because the other half needs the presets. 

Also note that the CIA model is the same as the 5200, it has a brushed metal base and a $50 higher price tag.


----------



## chefbrianrussell (Nov 4, 2013)

Yea my 5200 is about 5 years old at this point. She's still shredding hard though. I would be lost without it for sure.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

What about Polyscience Sous Vide Professional CREATIVE SERIES? Those are priced within $400.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 4, 2013)

bkultra said:


> I own both the SousVide supreme and a ployscience... The SousVide oven holds temp of +/- .5 degree (pretty good), the down side is that even the larger unit (which I own) does not hold much. It should also be noted that the water does not circulate. I prefer the ployscience, but I do use the SVS more due to convenience.



I have used both and would recommend the PolyScience 100 times out of 100. For one, it circulates, and two the capacity and versatility is much better. And the fact that you can break it down when you aren't using it and store it compactly I think is huge for a home cook. If you don't have the counter space for a giant water bath at all times, get the circulator.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 4, 2013)

Great thread, you can learn a lot about kitchen gear, and you can definitely learn to stay away from pro kitchens unless you want to start lusting for more stuff  

I still use the sous vide demi that Jason organized for me for a ridiculous price, and I like it. But if you want to do larger batches it definitely has its limits. I had been looking at the Sansaire, but I don't think I can justify having two s.v. setups unless I do it more often. BTW, I am still working without a vacuum sealer and think for short-term small-batch preparations that is fine although not ideal. I have a Foodsaver somewhere in a storage box and want to reactivate that (as soon as I find the right box). Not sure a vac chamber is worth it for me, mostly cooking for myself. A coffee roaster is higher on my priority list... 

I used the meat grinder on the kitchen aid but tend to get lazy reg the clean-up - until I see some kind of report on mystery meats again and get motivated to grind my own. Always wanted to try my hand on sausages but, again, that seems like a big project for one person alone and my peers out here all eat too healthy to be interested in pork sausage. They don't even eat Spam 

Sorry, rambling again...

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

My interest in hanging out in pro kitchens is to learn things that are not very obvious to an aspiring cook. Things like you should refrigerate meat for a short time before you grind it. I tend to learn better by observing others, than reading and visualizing. 

Learning about gear was totally a bonus, and as it turned out, a headache. 

I am definitely in the market for a vacuum chamber and sous-vide machines. I don't have much time to prepare meals and I am on Paleo diet 80% of the time, and am kind of tired eating same things all the time. Need to broaden my food horizon and also learn to prepare meals more efficiently. Sous-Vide with long timed low temp cooking sounds like best of the two worlds for me. 

I have a Kitchen Aid mixer so adding grinding attachment is a piece of cake. VitaMix is something I might have to wait for a while (well, all machines might have to wait for a while, if I am to get light commercial grade stuff) - I have a decent Bosch mixer with a number of programs, not the same, but will tie me over for the time being.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 4, 2013)

Marko, I've been grind meat and making sausage since I was a child and I'll tell you flat out that the kitchen aid attachment is not the way to go. Also, you will want to slightly freeze the meat that your grinding. Also, power tools are great, but unecessary in the case of grinding meat. You'll create a better product and more control by going with a hand crank grinder. SS is nice but I've had this porkert is at least 30 YO. Like knives, just make sure you flatten the blade and die before grinding.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

Those sausages look great! I probably will get one of those oldies if I can ever catch them in stock. USA made is a must for me. 

https://www.lehmans.com/p-6-chop-rite-bolt-down-meat-grinders.aspx


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 4, 2013)

Marko, The manual grinder have skyrocketed these past few years. You might consider this one too

http://www.sausagemaker.com/6122222stainlesssteelmeatgrinder.aspx

And don't forget the stuffer. I love this one:

http://www.onestopjerkyshop.com/11-lbs-vertical-sausage-stuffer-1/


----------



## gic (Nov 4, 2013)

For sous vide though it isn't quite out yet the sansaire one that was funded on kickstarter looks awesome

http://sansaire.com/

but I haven't actually gotten mine yet so a grain of salt is needed :- )

For a vitamix, your local costco (or costco online) always has great deals...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2013)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Is this sous-vide worth attention?
> http://anovaculinary.com/



How different is Sansaire circulator from the Anova circulator above?

Here are specs of Anova. Can't find any specs for Sansaire


Specifications

Temperature Range: 25°C to 99°C ± 0.01°C
Pump Speed: 12L/min Directional
Tank capacity: up to 22 liters (5-6 gallons)
Timer: 99 hours with auto shut off
Safety: water level sensor for auto shut off
Dimensions: 2.75" x 2.75" x 15.5"
Max Clamp Opening: 1.25"
Heating Power: 1kW
Power Input: 115-120 VAC (220V-240V available Oct. 2013)
Limited Warranty: 1 year parts & labor


Features

360° directional pump for maximum circulation
Touch screen display with °C & °F readouts
User-adjustable temperature calibration
All stainless steel (wetted parts)
Easy disassembly for cleaning
Dishwasher-safe steel skirt


----------



## gic (Nov 4, 2013)

They seem awfully similar, the ANova got cut in price alot to match the sansaire

Sansaire specs


Weight
4 lbs 

Dimensions
4 x 4 x 15 in 

Voltage

North America (110/120V 60Hz)


Display Color

Blue


Power

1000 Watts


Temperature Range

0°C-100°C, 32°F  212°F


Temperature Resolution

0.1°C / 0.1°F


Temperature Stability

+/- 0.1°C at 60°C


Maximum Bath Size

6 gallons (larger sizes possible with insulated containers)


Water Circulation Rate

1.5 gallons per minute


Overheat / Low Water Level Protection

Yes


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 4, 2013)

For that super serious vacuum sealer.

http://www.provacuumsealers.com/index.htm


----------



## chefbrianrussell (Nov 4, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Marko, I've been grind meat and making sausage since I was a child and I'll tell you flat out that the kitchen aid attachment is not the way to go. Also, you will want to slightly freeze the meat that your grinding. Also, power tools are great, but unecessary in the case of grinding meat. You'll create a better product and more control by going with a hand crank grinder. SS is nice but I've had this porkert is at least 30 YO. Like knives, just make sure you flatten the blade and die before grinding.




Really nice sausages. Great work.


----------



## gic (Nov 4, 2013)

For $200 more you can get a pro grade chamber sealer

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vacmaster-vp112-chamber-vacuum-sealer/120VMASVP112.html


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 4, 2013)

gic said:


> For $200 more you can get a pro grade chamber sealer
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/vacmaster-vp112-chamber-vacuum-sealer/120VMASVP112.html



Damn, that's about $150 cheaper then what I bought it for less than a year ago.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a Cabella's commercial grade 1hp model and absolutely love it. We have been grinding our own meat and making a lot of sausage for about 7 or 8 years now. If you want to get into sausage making, a hand crank mixer or the mixer attachment is a nice addition. We use the grinder to stuff, but at some point I would like to get a hand operated sausage stuffer.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 5, 2013)

lus1: to MuchoBocho's case for a hand grinder, I have a virtually identical setup - even down to screwing the mincer to a plank and clamping with Irwin clamps. In fifty years time, I'll give my grinder to my grandkids, I certainly can't say that about my kitchenaid.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everybody for input. I think I have a ton of information to work with. 

I am giving myself 3 months to save up for a Polyscience sous-wide and a light commercial vacuum sealer. I might even go Ebay route for these and get a model with an oil pump.


----------



## Redone (Nov 16, 2013)

Pressure cooker.


----------

